# FLW on the missouri...????



## averyghg

I bet tripleB $50 that there wouldn't be a fish brought in over 10lbs......for all you bismarck boys, what do u think my odds are on winning????


----------



## Triple B

there's too many big fish in that little creek for at least one "professional" wallsky fisherman not to land a lunker. easiest 50 i'll ever make, it's nice having friends with klein-felters. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

averyghg said:


> I bet tripleB $50 that there wouldn't be a fish brought in over 10lbs......for all you bismarck boys, what do u think my odds are on winning????


I think this will be a big fall for the river with the water levels up down south and the large amounts of baitfish coming up. I didn't grow up on the Missouri like many I know but everyone I talk to is thinking the same thing.

I think it will have a lot of solid fish....how many over 10, we'll have to see.


----------



## Traxion

The better bet would be how many boats are going to end up on sandbars each day and if one will get totaled out like Parsons did last fall in the PWT Championship! Anyone want to place anything on that?

I'd bet $50 all day that a 10# will come out. Too many nice fish in Oahe right now for that not to happen. Guessing most guys will be way south?


----------



## jwdinius1

Looks like more people agree with us than u averyghg! :beer:


----------



## Triple B

jwdinius1 said:


> Looks like more people agree with us than u averyghg! :beer:


haha, I can tell he's a little worried. he sounded scared last night when I talked to him. starts tomorrow mac, I bet someone has a hog in the boat by 9 AM.


----------



## averyghg

If you remember correctly you also said there was gonna be one over 13#'s brought in and multiples over 10#------i shoulda took that bet but i still am feelin confident


----------



## Triple B

averyghg said:


> If you remember correctly you also said there was gonna be one over 13#'s brought in and multiples over 10#------i shoulda took that bet but i still am feelin confident


well, a guy tends to exxagerate when they've had a few wheat pops


----------



## jwdinius1

If i remember correctly averyghg, you and a another classmate of ours jumped me and told me how dumb me and triple b were and that the river doesn't produce many big fish, except in the spring you told me. so we will see how Great of a expert you really are on the river.


----------



## averyghg

well you suck at life, so...........


----------



## averyghg

well from what ive heard the biggest fish of the last two days has been a little over 5lbs 8)


----------



## jwdinius1

God im glad i met you what would i do without you! uke:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

http://walleyetour.flwoutdoors.com/tour ... tyear=2008

Day 2 by the numbers

28: limits caught on day two among the field of 54 boats.
*6-4: pounds, ounces, of biggest fish of the tournament so far, caught by Todd Riley.*
521: cumulative weight of all walleyes weighed through first two days.
12: place finish on day two of Ron Seelhoff, who led the tournament after day one.
0: number of walleyes caught on day two by Pete Harsh, 2008 Angler of the Year.
36: number of places advanced on day two by Todd Riley, the biggest gain of the tournament.


----------



## USAlx50

tournament #'s make a lot of peoples BSing disapear. I dont know a lot about the big muddy but a 10# fish is no joke.


----------



## jwdinius1

USAlx50 said:


> tournament #'s make a lot of peoples BSing disapear. I dont know a lot about the big muddy but a 10# fish is no joke.


What? No one said a 10lb fish is a joke???

Bandman tell your Boyfriend to think before he speaks next time!!


----------



## averyghg

jwdinius1 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tournament #'s make a lot of peoples BSing disapear. I dont know a lot about the big muddy but a 10# fish is no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> What? No one said a 10lb fish is a joke???
> 
> Bandman tell your Boyfriend to think before he speaks next time!!
Click to expand...

ditto that! :withstupid:


----------



## Triple B

yeah, jethus christ. you two are peas in a pod :jammin:


----------



## bandman

> yeah, jethus christ.


 :lol:

Uhhh did you 3 stooges not get the memo??? It's Fall......what the crap is a walleye? :roll: :down:

I knew I should have left you guys a whopper club surprise in the delivery box today! dd:


----------



## Triple B

bandman said:


> yeah, jethus christ.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Uhhh did you 3 stooges not get the memo??? It's Fall......what the crap is a walleye? :roll: :down:
> 
> I knew I should have left you guys a whopper club surprise in the delivery box today! dd:
Click to expand...

haha, I didn't even look inside yet. you coulda left a cleveland steamer in ther eand I wouldn't know ytil spring!

by the way, anybody know what the biggest fish caught in the tourney was??


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

http://walleyetour.flwoutdoors.com/tour ... tyear=2008

Saturday by the numbers
29-7: pounds, ounces of Tommy Skarlis' two-day final round weight.
61-8: pounds, ounces, of Tommy Skarlis' total tournament catch in four days on the Missouri River.
*6-4: pounds, ounces, of heaviest walleye caught during the tournament, taken by Todd Riley.*
526:total number of walleyes caught during the four-day tournament.
1,216: combined weight in pounds of those 526 walleyes.


----------



## USAlx50

jwdinius1 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tournament #'s make a lot of peoples BSing disapear. I dont know a lot about the big muddy but a 10# fish is no joke.
> 
> 
> 
> What? No one said a 10lb fish is a joke???
> 
> Bandman tell your Boyfriend to think before he speaks next time!!
Click to expand...

Ive killed people for less!

Was I right or was I right? You guys seemed pretty confident it was going to happen and it wasn't even close. People catch "10+ lbers" all year long but when they have to be weighed by a tourney scale they disappear.


----------



## averyghg

USAlx50 said:


> People catch "10+ lbers" all year long but when they have to be weighed by a tourney scale they disappear.


Couldn't agree more. Ive been in ATLEAST 20 walleye tournaments in the last 10 years and still have yet to see someone bring in a 10lb+ walleye


----------



## jwdinius1

> Ive killed people for less!


 uke:


----------



## bandman

jwdinius1 said:


> God im glad i met you what would i do without you! I love you!


:shake:


----------



## Triple B

bandman said:


> jwdinius1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> God im glad i met you what would i do without you! I love you!
> 
> 
> 
> :shake:
Click to expand...

I never noticed that comment before. I should have known he was a fairy all along, his favorite singer is Clay Aikin, and his favorite color is rainbow. :lol:


----------

